# Think I’m sick.....



## David Hill (May 9, 2021)

We came to the big city- San Antonio for Mother's Day and have lunch out with the fam.
Swmbo gave me permission to go to Woodcraft— oh, and you can buy something. (She’s a keeper)
I went. I saw nothing that I couldn’t do without today. Sigh.....
I DID see some 2500-3K $ lumber though. (Lots of head shaking). Lots of Walnut, Maple, Purple wood— all way more than I would spend.
Guess the shows will see higher price items now.
I’m gonna stick with my “free” wood.
Edit—- all was not lost, did get to go to halfprice books— looked at all the “wood” books, got other books to read, and even got some music cds for the shop.
(To mods— the smilies don't work with my iphone)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

We have a local specialty wood sales that wants 20 a board foot for anything better that plain walnut. I seem to recall an uncut cherry burl about 30 inch diameter in the 500 dollar range but that may be off a bit. I wasnt buying it so my memory is fuzzy. Most of their wood doesnt make a sawyer drool anyhow. You are gonna be tough to sell any plain woods to since you have split a tree open on your own. Think of those as tool stores and watch the offcuts bin.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2021)

Should've let me know you were there, we drove right past it!


----------



## David Hill (May 9, 2021)

Tony said:


> Should've let me know you were there, we drove right past it!


Was kind of a spur of the moment thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 10, 2021)

That ok Tony I drove thru Cuero and didn’t say a word to DH

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2021)

I'm driving thru Austin Wednesday and ain't telling @JR Parks nothing!


(unless he's got wood presents for me)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 10, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> That ok Tony I drove thru Cuero and didn’t say a word to DH



That’s ok—-might be contagious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2021)

Hope not David.


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2021)

@Wildthings Thats ok. I heard you were coming and left town.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 11, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> @Wildthings Thats ok. I heard you were coming and left town.


Hmmm not the first person to tell me that--------might be contagious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 23, 2021)

Reread all these..... find it pretty funny that we Texans are snubbing each other— all in jest, and we’re still friends.
Haven’t seen that with any other state groups.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

